# pictures of some of my pens



## benfosterspens (Mar 1, 2013)

working on a new light table right now will have some pictures up soon. Most are done in a white light box with up to 4 flashes on a nikon camera. 
check out and like my page and watch for more picture to come. \https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...pe=3#!/pages/Ben-Fosters-Pens/334362410003356


----------



## nanosec12 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow....those EMS pens are gorgeous.  Did they come from a kit, or is all that detail work yours?


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice pens - and cool choice of props in the pics!


----------



## benfosterspens (Mar 15, 2013)

the ems kits are laser inlay kits that i order and then had it done in orange for a company logo that is done in orange. 
and the props are something my professional photographer suggested i do so i brought him props and he takes the pictures. Just got to clean the pens a little more before taking the pictures because of finger prints.


----------



## benfosterspens (Mar 15, 2013)

here are some more pictures


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice work Ben and great photos!  Welcome to IAP.

Harry


----------

